# Yummy Bake Beans to Can



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is the recipe you asked for!

Baked Beans

2 quarts dried navy beans (2 pounds)
2 tsp. salt
1 pound salt pork or ham cut into small chunks
3 large onions, diced
1 1/3 cup brown sugar
3 tsp. salt (I used less, due to my blood pressure)
1/2 cup mustard
1 1/3 cup molasses

Cover beans with 6 quarts water; let stand 12 to 18 hours in a cool place. (I let mine soak overnight.) Drain. Cover beans with 6 quarts water and add tsp. salt; bring to boil. Reduce heat. Cover and simmer until skins begin to crack. Drain, reserving liquid. Put beans back into pot and add rest of the ingredients and mix well. Add back 8 cups of the bean liquid. May add water to make up the 8 cups if you don't have enough bean juice left. Mix well. Put beans into baking dishes or bean pots. Cover and bake at 350 for 3 hours. Add water if needed to keep beans soupy. Let cool alittle while while getting jars ready. Pack hot beans and sauce inot jars, leaving 1" head space. Remove air bubbles. Adjust caps and process pints 1 hour and 20 minutes, quarts 1 hour and 35 minutes at 10 pounds pressure. Makes about 14 pints or 7 quarts of Baked Beans.

I thought they would come out like mush after all the cooking time, but instead the beans are intact and look so yummy in the jars. It is so yummy!
:rock:


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

thank you


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Yum. This recipe is real similar to my regular baked bean recipe. I just add a bit of ketchup and sriracha sauce. Guess what I'll be making soon.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks!! Guess what I'm making this week???


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Mollysmom, are the beans completely cooked at the end of the baking time?
Mickey


----------

